# DC Universe on line - now free to play !!



## ruffneck23 (Jan 6, 2012)

just found out this is free now, so I thought id have a look.No putting in credit card dtails or anything.

Apart from the 18gb download , its acutally pretty fun.And looks wicked

just lost 2 hours on PC with my character, a Rastafarian superman type bloke called ' Spyroid.

Ive also downloaded it on PS 3 but yet to create a character , but i will prolly create a custom jokery type fukker

I'd say give it a go if youre not already , if you are, want to meet up ?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 6, 2012)

i tried it but it always kept crashing after the intro movie

doing a bit of champions online instead


----------



## kained&able (Jan 6, 2012)

ooh tempting.

actually what chacters are dc? superman/batman/blade?

can i be a vampire bounty hunter?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 6, 2012)

Bats n Superman yes,  not sure bout vampire bounty hunter tho...

My ps3 character is a female villain with the speed of the flash and sorceress powers working for the joker,  in Gotham,  opposed to my other character in metropolis.

She is called bitchwah and is badass lol


----------



## treelover (Jan 20, 2012)

18gb is a heck of a lot to dl, maybe buy it for a few quid on ebay, looks good though


----------

